# Beer Masons



## tdack (6/1/09)

SWMBO was flipping through her cooking magazine and came across this Beer Masons.

Whilst I don't think I'll join for the regular beer deliveries I did find their Brewing Process a pretty good read.

No affiliation etc...


----------



## rwmingis (6/1/09)

I'm a member, they seem to be pretty good. I signed up for it at the Bitter and Twisted Beer festival (after a few tastings) and forgot all about it until it showed up on my doorstep!  

They're pretty dear, but I reckon it's worth it. You get a selection of new beers every few months like a wine club but for beer. :chug: My only gripe was that they included 3 Red Angus's in the beer pack which you can get any where these days. I gave them a bit of constructive criticism on that and they seemed interested in what I had to say. The rest of the beers in the pack were from overseas or hard to find, so was chuffed all up.

No affiliation, just info.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Rabbitz (7/1/09)

I must say I like this bit:

*The Golden Rules*

As a BeerMason thou shalt:

Appreciate different styles, flavours, colours and textures and share your experience and knowledge with those around you.

_Remember, someone, somewhere put their heart and soul into creating your beer and deserves your open minded consideration when you judge and enjoy it.
_
Take umbrage against the mindless consumption of uninteresting beer and reject imagery that demonises beer drinking as a lowly pursuit.

_Refute that beer is the new wine or its poor relation. They are completely different, with their own extraordinary and historic meaning to mankind._


----------



## ozpowell (24/2/09)

Just joined today. Anyone else signed up recently?


----------



## Kai (24/2/09)

Brewing Bob said:


> I'm a member, they seem to be pretty good. I signed up for it at the Bitter and Twisted Beer festival (after a few tastings) and forgot all about it until it showed up on my doorstep!
> 
> They're pretty dear, but I reckon it's worth it. You get a selection of new beers every few months like a wine club but for beer. :chug: My only gripe was that they included 3 Red Angus's in the beer pack which you can get any where these days. I gave them a bit of constructive criticism on that and they seemed interested in what I had to say. The rest of the beers in the pack were from overseas or hard to find, so was chuffed all up.
> 
> ...




Other than the Red Angus (I don't mind their pils, but I digress), what other beers did you get? Would love to join but can't justify it sadly


----------



## rwmingis (25/2/09)

Kai said:


> Other than the Red Angus (I don't mind their pils, but I digress), what other beers did you get? Would love to join but can't justify it sadly



Hi Kai,

Hard to remember now, it's all gone...  There was Tres Pistoles (magnificent beer) a couple Franziskaners, Belgian Pils, and a few others that i've never heard of. Wish I could help you more.

Just got a new delivery this week. Has Green Goblin Cider, Duvel, Aventenis, Chambly, Beast IPA to name a few.

Cheers :icon_cheers: ,

Rob

Edit: PS thanks for your Saison Recipe, it's REALLY good.


----------



## jayse (25/2/09)

had a look and at 120 for that list of the first 17 beers does not look like any saving from buying them locally, certainlly does not look like a value for money thing at all, actually quite opposite.


----------



## dpadden (25/2/09)

Troy Dack said:


> SWMBO was flipping through her cooking magazine and came across this Beer Masons.
> 
> Whilst I don't think I'll join for the regular beer deliveries I did find their Brewing Process a pretty good read.
> 
> No affiliation etc...



Yep, a very succinct version of the process. I like it...

The SHORT answer is:
1. The farmer harvests the grains and hands them over to a Maltser.
2. The Maltser germinates, dries and/or roasts them and sends them to the brewer.
3. They are ground to form a grist and added to a mash tun with hot water. This is called mashing and
creates the wort (pronounced wert) or sugary brewing liquid.
4. It's then put into a kettle, hops and other ingredients are added. It boils away until the brewer is
satisfied.
5. It's drained, strained and cooled.
6. Yeast is added. It ferments.
7. The yeast is removed or filtered.
8. It's then aged and conditioned, sometimes filtered again and then bottled or put into casks or kegs.
9. Sometimes it is pasteurised, sometimes it isn't.
10. It then arrives in your glass, destined for your belly.


----------



## Black Dog Brewery (26/2/09)

jayse said:


> had a look and at 120 for that list of the first 17 beers does not look like any saving from buying them locally, certainlly does not look like a value for money thing at all, actually quite opposite.




Exactly what I thought.


----------



## rwmingis (26/2/09)

jayse said:


> had a look and at 120 for that list of the first 17 beers does not look like any saving from buying them locally, certainlly does not look like a value for money thing at all, actually quite opposite.



Absolutely, it is a bit dear. You do get things that you can't get in Australia, which I appreciate. And there's also the whole trying beers that are available in Oz but didn't know existed too.

I'll probably go one or two more deliveries and call it quits. It's approching 10 bucks a beer, which is fine for oversea's beers, but not for Red Angus, especially when there's three of 'em. Still peeved.

Rob


----------



## Kai (26/2/09)

Brewing Bob said:


> Edit: PS thanks for your Saison Recipe, it's REALLY good.



Thanks Rob!


----------



## PostModern (26/2/09)

Brewing Bob said:


> There was Tres Pistoles (magnificent beer) a couple Franziskaners, Belgian Pils, and a few others that i've never heard of.
> 
> Just got a new delivery this week. Has Green Goblin Cider, Duvel, Aventenis, Chambly, Beast IPA to name a few.



Everything but the Green Goblin Cider I can get in one of three bottle shops in the Illawarra. Nice list, but not worth $10 a stubby to me.


----------



## rwmingis (27/2/09)

PostModern said:


> Everything but the Green Goblin Cider I can get in one of three bottle shops in the Illawarra. Nice list, but not worth $10 a stubby to me.



Can you get tres pistoles there? If so, I didn't realise you could get it in Oz. I need to find a local distributor in Sudney...

Beers :icon_cheers: ,
Rob


----------



## marlow_coates (27/2/09)

Trois Pistoles from Unibroue brewery is available at a few places now. 
Not from Sydney though.
They are imported by Palais Importers (google it) and the guys there will put you in touch with bottlos in your area who sell it.

No affiliation

Edit: "I" am not from Sydney.


----------



## barls (27/2/09)

try first choice mate in concord.


----------



## beers (27/2/09)

Brewing Bob said:


> Can you get tres pistoles there? If so, I didn't realise you could get it in Oz. I need to find a local distributor in Sudney...
> 
> Beers :icon_cheers: ,
> Rob



Camperdown Cellars (Parra Rd store) have stocked it in the past, along with most of the Unibroe range.


----------



## rwmingis (27/2/09)

beers said:


> Camperdown Cellars (Parra Rd store) have stocked it in the past, along with most of the Unibroe range.



Exxxxxcellent....


----------



## rwmingis (7/4/09)

Brewing Bob said:


> Just got a new delivery this week. Has Green Goblin Cider, Duvel, Aventenis, Chambly, Beast IPA to name a few.



Just following up... on my own post.

Out of the new pack, 2 beers shine above the rest, the Aventinus and Jamieson's Beast IPA. Both beers are absolutely fantastic, and now I am frantically searching around Sydney for more!

Liking the beer masons, but they haven't taught me the secret handshake yet!

BB


----------



## Jez (7/4/09)

Try Platinum Cellars at Bellevue Hill. They were getting beast a while back and should have Aventinus.


----------



## rwmingis (7/4/09)

Jez said:


> Try Platinum Cellars at Bellevue Hill. They were getting beast a while back and should have Aventinus.



Good man Jez, that's my favourite bottle'o.

will look next time i'm there, cheers.


----------



## jayse (26/5/09)

Just noticed its a guy from this mob on Masterchef, yes I am a suck for these shows, love em just about as much as I hate huey. linky poo


----------



## Adamt (26/5/09)

I heard that he was a "Beer Merchant" and was wondering whether that was a classy way of saying "bottle shop monkey" or not... Haven't seen him spruik any nice craft beers yet (not necessarily advertise, but you know, use the opportunity to raise awareness), though on the show they only seem to drink tiny servings of wine in massive glasses.


----------



## jayse (26/5/09)

I thought the same adam but he actually mentioned beer masons tonite and had a shot of him individually packing some great beers into boxes, checked the site and yeah seems he might actually be a bit more of the real deal then we both thought.


----------



## manticle (26/5/09)

A friend of my lady knows him. According to them he's an avid homebrewer


----------



## kabooby (27/5/09)

Posted some info here 

I didn't expect him to last this long.

Kabooby


----------



## brettprevans (27/5/09)

yeah i noticed it last night also. I wondered wtf beer merchant meant if not a bottlo jockey. 
he may have menionted craftbeer but its been edited out. the show is about food so maybe they are limiting the talk to just food.

beer masons good idea but overpriced.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (27/5/09)

PostModern said:


> Everything but the Green Goblin Cider I can get in one of three bottle shops in the Illawarra. Nice list, but not worth $10 a stubby to me.


Which three Rob?

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (27/5/09)

Brewing Bob said:


> Can you get tres pistoles there? If so, I didn't realise you could get it in Oz. I need to find a local distributor in Sudney...


Picked up 750ml Trois Pistoles, La Fin Du Monde & Maudite in a box from a bottle shop in Berry (Between Nowra and Wollongong)

Am yet to open them

Cheers


----------



## PostModern (27/5/09)

Thirroul Cellars, The Oxford, Figtree Cellars (and Tostis LOL).



Cortez The Killer said:


> Picked up 750ml Trois Pistoles, La Fin Du Monde & Maudite in a box from a bottle shop in Berry (Between Nowra and Wollongong)
> 
> Am yet to open them
> 
> Cheers



Open them! Thirroul Cellars has an extensive range of Unibroue. I'll cry if they delete them like they did the Schieders range.


----------



## Snowdog (27/5/09)

Chris got to indirectly plug Beermasons in his cook-off. I say good on him. 
They did have a James Squire Golden Ale as one of the limited 'ingredients' in one of the challenges last week. Chris didn't use it, instead, he finished his dish and drank the beer.


----------



## Katherine (27/5/09)

Adamt said:


> I heard that he was a "Beer Merchant" and was wondering whether that was a classy way of saying "bottle shop monkey" or not... Haven't seen him spruik any nice craft beers yet (not necessarily advertise, but you know, use the opportunity to raise awareness), though on the show they only seem to drink tiny servings of wine in massive glasses.






Snowdog said:


> Chris got to indirectly plug Beermasons in his cook-off. I say good on him.
> They did have a James Squire Golden Ale as one of the limited 'ingredients' in one of the challenges last week. Chris didn't use it, instead, he finished his dish and drank the beer.



i dont think anybody actually used the beer in there cooking... I like his style of cooking! The show is much better now all the auditions are over!


----------



## bconnery (27/5/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Picked up 750ml Trois Pistoles, La Fin Du Monde & Maudite in a box from a bottle shop in Berry (Between Nowra and Wollongong)
> 
> Am yet to open them
> 
> Cheers


I got this pack from First Choice yesterday. Tasted them all last night (I'd had La Fin Du Monde before). Very tasty...


----------



## white.grant (27/5/09)

PostModern said:


> Thirroul Cellars, The Oxford, Figtree Cellars (and Tostis LOL).
> 
> 
> 
> Open them! Thirroul Cellars has an extensive range of Unibroue. I'll cry if they delete them like they did the Schieders range.




I enjoyed the end of the world last night. Very nice.


----------



## Doc (29/5/09)

Snowdog said:


> Chris got to indirectly plug Beermasons in his cook-off. I say good on him.
> They did have a James Squire Golden Ale as one of the limited 'ingredients' in one of the challenges last week. Chris didn't use it, instead, he finished his dish and drank the beer.



Should we boost the numbers on his Facebook fan page ?
 

Doc


----------



## bigholty (29/5/09)

The steak tartare (spelling?) he did the other night was a stroke of genius.


----------



## Count Vorlauf (31/5/09)

Katie said:


> i dont think anybody actually used the beer in there cooking... I like his style of cooking! The show is much better now all the auditions are over!



Looks like Lion Nathan have the Masterchef sponsorship tied up. He cooked a chocolate cupcake with the JS Porter tonight. Got to spruik beer and food a bit - good to see!


----------



## Simon W (14/6/09)

Katie said:


> ...The show is much better now all the auditions are over!



'Tis ok, still nowhere near as good as the original pommy version tho.
They've butchered it like the yanks did(and us) to Top Gear, Life on Mars, The Office, etc etc


----------



## bconnery (14/12/10)

Digging up an old thread but those who do have an interest in them the site below, a deal site, has an offer for the 1st month at a reduced price. 
No affiliation blah blah blah...

Beer Masons Offer

Edit: Oh, and it's a time only deal, it runs out at 11pm...


----------



## bluejay (30/1/11)

They've got a deal for half price in Sydney

http://spreets.com.au/deal/Sydney/other/20...5-usually-12950

Might be worth a shot


----------



## bconnery (4/2/11)

Just bumping this as I am working my way through, with 'assistance'  from my lovely wife, my half price welcome pack now and I did see the deal for Brisbane repeated the other day so try the link I sent above if you are interested...

I remember looking into this when they first started and following ANHC 2008 and not thinking it was very good value but in my opinion that is certainly no longer the case. 

The 17 odd beers I received would certainly have cost me more than the full price of a Beer Masons pack in a bottle store, assuming I could get them at all here in Brisbane even at the best places like Nectar. 

They have all been top notch beers in this welcome pack. 
I do have one slight thing to mention. My introductory pack was supposed to contain a number of 3 Ravens Bronze, which I'll admit isn't a bad beer per se, but when it was replaced with extra bottles of De Ranke XX Bitter Belgian IPA and Ska Brewing Ten Pin Porter as a replacement I was most certainly not upset... I might complain, but not until I've finished them all


----------



## barls (4/2/11)

i agree mate have been with them for a while now, the range of beers is just amazing.


----------



## aussiechucka (5/2/11)

Cheers for this info. The missus is always trying to find something to buy me for xmas/bdays now I have something for her to sign up for. Will try and get the half price deal if it comes up again. I might be able to talk he into the idea.


----------



## bconnery (5/2/11)

aussiechucka said:


> Cheers for this info. The missus is always trying to find something to buy me for xmas/bdays now I have something for her to sign up for. Will try and get the half price deal if it comes up again. I might be able to talk he into the idea.


It was there as a new side deal just the other day so it might be worth checking...


----------



## Spork (21/4/11)

Garrgh, 1./2 price deal would have been nice.
My wonderful wife got me membership and welcome pack for xmas. Certainly an eye opener. Without that I'd probably still be happy swilling tooheys for $35/carton, and never decided to start making my own and hence never seen this site.
The Autumn pack was big on porters and stouts - not my favourites, but the Bison IPA was perhaps the nicest beer I have ever tasted, the bodegas (sp) was sensational, and I still have the 2 Oude Kreik Vielle's to go. 
From the introductory pack I loved the Avery Brewing Co. Salvation Ale and the Bersalis Oud Beersel. So much that I got a carton of the latter, and may get a dozen of the former in the near future. Earlier tonight I ordered the Lagunitas taster pack.

For you guys on the North Island, if you can get most of these beers cheaper then I guess BeerMasons is expensive. For me, living in Northern Tassie, where Coopers is considered "craft beer" and Lowenbrau "exotic" (yeah, OK, an exaggeration - but not much...) they are a godsend! 
PS. If anyone sees Bison Brewing IPA anywhere can you please PM me? I'd love to get my hands / lips / tastebuds on a carton of that liquid gold.


----------

